# New way to texturize? my theory.



## Napp (Mar 3, 2008)

*NATURAL CURL LOOSENER? A FEW PAGES IN....*

I deleted my original post now this thread is about a baking soda hair softener brought up by centeredgirl in a few pages


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Permanent solution to frizz. my theory.*



Napp said:


> Here is my theory:As you know relaxer runoff tends to occur especially in people who texturize thats why the ends get straight. but if relaxer runoff were to get on natural hair the result would be hair with the same natural curl pattern but little to no frizz. How could you get run off without relaxing? well since its really, really diluted textuizer i would think you could dilute a texturizer w/ water and use that with out risking total loss of natural curl pattern.Neutralizing would be done just like a regular texturizer.
> 
> by theory it should have the same curl pattern to it and no "out of curl bends" in it like texturized hair has sometimes.Im trying to get exact measurements and doing more tests on I will keep yall posted! Theres a lot of loop holes and such that I frankly dont have the answer to but I'm gonna go do my research
> 
> ...


 

You should check out lovelymissyoli. She has a Twist-n-texturize technique that really seemed to work out lovely for her. I know what you mean about the run off of relaxer causing the tex ends to quickly become texlaxed and then just relaxed, but with lovely's routine, I think it would really minimize the effects. Or also send a note to sacrea. Her hair looks really nice and she's tex'd. Sorry that I wasn't much help.


----------



## fluffylocks (Mar 3, 2008)

So would you just dilute it untill its watery and pour it over your head, or water it down and apply it to all of your hair?


----------



## redd (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Permanent solution to frizz. my theory.*

"*(please dont bother me with accepting my natural and whatnot. Im not in the mood to hear it.I want frizz free hair without all the fuss i currently have to go through)"*


----------



## Isis (Mar 3, 2008)

When I texlax, I protect all previously relaxed hair (with oils) so the run off does not affect it.

I would imagine whether or not the relaxer can be diluted with water successfully depends on the relaxer.  Some of the ladies here dilute it with oil.  I've never tried diluting it at all.  Your theory could possibly work.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 4, 2008)

A teturizer is nothing more than a moderately strong alkali which softens and expands hair.

This past month, my hair has gotten more "texturized" with the use of baking soda - which happens to be a moderately strong alkali!  For me it's the ultimate natural texturizing solution.

This is my fourth week using baking soda as a poo and my hair has really softened but my kink factor is still kicking.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 4, 2008)

This sounds interesting.

I am afraid to use this..... Any chems just scare me to death......

I would Cry a river if something happened to my hair.
And Napp - Girl - Do yo' thang.....


----------



## ladylibra (Mar 4, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> A teturizer is nothing more than a moderately strong alkali which softens and expands hair.
> 
> *This past month, my hair has gotten more "texturized" with the use of baking soda - which happens to be a moderately strong alkali! * For me it's the ultimate natural texturizing solution.
> 
> This is my fourth week using baking soda as a poo and my hair has really softened but my kink factor is still kicking.



really?  i didn't know that... 

*edited to add - hey OP, you know i support you no matter what.  i don't care if you relax it bone straight as long as you're happy with it and you keep it healthy


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Permanent solution to frizz. my theory.*



redd said:


> "*(please dont bother me with accepting my natural and whatnot. Im not in the mood to hear it.I want frizz free hair without all the fuss i currently have to go through)"*


 I loved this line OP! FUNNY!


----------



## Moroni (Mar 4, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> A teturizer is nothing more than a moderately strong alkali which softens and expands hair.
> 
> This past month, my hair has gotten more "texturized" with the use of *baking soda - which happens to be a moderately strong alkali*! For me it's the ultimate natural texturizing solution.
> 
> This is my fourth week using baking soda as a poo and my hair has really softened but my kink factor is still kicking.


 
Uh....hmm.  I thought the pH of baking soda was around 8, and that the pH of relaxers is around 13.  Maybe the difference in pH is why your "kink factor" is still kicking.


----------



## fluffylocks (Mar 4, 2008)

Moroni said:


> Uh....hmm. I thought the pH of baking soda was around 8, and that the pH of relaxers is around 13. Maybe the difference in pH is why your "kink factor" is still kicking.


 

THIO hair treatment which really soften hair have like 9/10

Acid balanced treatments are like 6/7

But with them, you have to do more manual work to change the curl pattern in your hair while the treatment is on, relaxers you just have to smooth and comb aliitle maybe


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 4, 2008)

Moroni said:


> Uh....hmm. I thought the pH of baking soda was around 8, and that the pH of relaxers is around 13. Maybe the difference in pH is why your "kink factor" is still kicking.


 
ph of 7 is normal like water, the farther up the more alkali. Baking soda is a 9.

Conversely going the other way gets more acidic. Lemons,vinegar are about a 2. Acids harden and contract hair. Hence they are used in finishing rinses to smooth the cuticle.

I guess it begs the question? What is a chemical? If it is a natural occuring element, I don't think it is a chemical. Lemons are not achemical. Baking soda is a natural occuring element also
Arm and hammer is pure and natural    I went to their site:

*ARM & HAMMER® Baking Soda™ not Animal, not Vegetable, but Mineral!* 

_Baking Soda, alias sodium bicarbonate, is a naturally occurring substance that is found in all living things, where it helps regulate their pH balance. ARM & HAMMER® Baking Soda is made from soda ash, also known as sodium carbonate. To make ARM & HAMMER® Baking Soda, the soda ash is mined in the form of an ore called trona. The soda ash is then dissolved into a solution through which carbon dioxide is bubbled and sodium bicarbonate precipitates out, forming "Pure, Safe and Natural" 
ARM & HAMMER® Baking Soda. You remember that from chemistry class, don't you? _


----------



## fluffylocks (Mar 4, 2008)

Bodipher (sp) relaxer uses Soda Ash. I wonder if its just Baking soda....


So Centered (hey girly!) Do you ever experience rough, dry, tangly ect. hair from the baking soda since higher ph's open cuticles? OR do you dilute it alot so that its just a rinse?


BodipHier Ingredients: 

Purified Alkaline Water, 100% Natural Soda Ash & Minerals, 100% Natural Citric, 100% Natural Menthol, Cetyl Wax, Emulsifying Wax, Petrolatum, Mineral Oil, Lanotrol, Volpo 10, Methyl Paraben, Propyl Paraben, 100% Natural Protein Powder, Shea Butter, 100% Natural Protein Oil, 100% Natural Soy Bean Oil, and Fragrance


----------



## SouthernTease (Mar 4, 2008)

45 minutes under the dryer with Coconut Milk

Lime & Avocado work for me... No need for chemicals...

You should check it out if you haven't already.

I'm like in love with this way of texturizing.


----------



## fluffylocks (Mar 4, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> 45 minutes under the dryer with Coconut Milk
> 
> Lime & Avocado work for me... No need for chemicals...
> 
> ...


 

This is interesting. Im transitiong 4a/4b and im looking for ways to make my hair easier to comb, its very cohesive/stuck together.

Anyway whats interesting is how people say acidy stuff relaxes/texturizes/loosenes like Henna, Lime, ect.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 4, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Bodipher (sp) relaxer uses Soda Ash. I wonder if its just Baking soda....
> 
> 
> So Centered (hey girly!) Do you ever experience rough, dry, tangly ect. hair from the baking soda since higher ph's open cuticles? OR do you dilute it alot so that its just a rinse?
> ...


 
Hey Fluffly,

I dilute it alot. Since I prepoo with loads of oil, I put about 2 TBSP to 8 oz of water for first wash and then only 1 TBSP per 8 oz in second wash. I don't think the effects are straightening my hair because I'm not pouring it on my head!

The impact after the first time I did it was VERY VERY SOFT and manageable hair that has gotten EASIER to comb and manage of the last month.

But this thread has gotten me thinking about how often I should use it. My kink factor is important to me. Maybe someone like Klomax can enlighten us. She's a big fan of BS.

Hope that answers your question!

PS.  VERY Interesting about Bodiphier.  How much they charge for Baking Soda????


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 4, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> 45 minutes under the dryer with Coconut Milk
> 
> Lime & Avocado work for me... No need for chemicals...
> 
> ...


 
Southern,

It def works for you.  Your hair is BANGING (in a singalong voice).  I tried it and it did not work for me.  But I'll try ANYTHING that's natural.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 4, 2008)

Not trying to Hijack - But Baking soda is my friend big time.
I use it for my hair and my facial scrub - no need for the pricey stuff.....


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Permanent solution to frizz. my theory.*

Never mind





Napp said:


> Here is my theory:As you know relaxer runoff tends to occur especially in people who texturize thats why the ends get straight. but if relaxer runoff were to get on natural hair the result would be hair with the same natural curl pattern but little to no frizz. How could you get run off without relaxing? well since its really, really diluted textuizer i would think you could dilute a texturizer w/ water and use that with out risking total loss of natural curl pattern.Neutralizing would be done just like a regular texturizer.
> 
> by theory it should have the same curl pattern to it and no "out of curl bends" in it like texturized hair has sometimes.Im trying to get exact measurements and doing more tests on I will keep yall posted! Theres a lot of loop holes and such that I frankly dont have the answer to but I'm gonna go do my research
> 
> ...


----------



## Napp (Mar 4, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> 45 minutes under the dryer with Coconut Milk
> 
> Lime & Avocado work for me... No need for chemicals...
> 
> ...



Ive tried this...It dosent work on my type of hair. and the smell made me want to vomit


----------



## hopeful (Mar 4, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Hey Fluffly,
> 
> I dilute it alot. Since I prepoo with loads of oil, I put about 2 TBSP to 8 oz of water for first wash and then only 1 TBSP per 8 oz in second wash. *I don't think the effects are straightening my hair because I'm not pouring it on my head!*
> 
> ...


 
Centered Girl, I'm confused by the bolded part.  Exactly how are you applying the baking soda/water solution to your hair?


----------



## PinkPeony (Mar 4, 2008)

Isis said:


> When I texlax, I protect all previously relaxed hair (with oils) so the run off does not affect it.
> 
> I would imagine whether or not the relaxer can be diluted with water successfully depends on the relaxer. Some of the ladies here dilute it with oil. I've never tried diluting it at all. Your theory could possibly work.


ZDitto.
I protect my previously relaxed hair with condi,oil and grease(I guess I want to be on the safe side)


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 4, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> A teturizer is nothing more than a moderately strong alkali which softens and expands hair.
> 
> This past month, my hair has gotten more "texturized" with the use of baking soda - which happens to be a moderately strong alkali! For me it's the ultimate natural texturizing solution.
> 
> This is my fourth week using baking soda as a poo and my hair has really softened but my kink factor is still kicking.


 

Hey *CenteredGirl*

I am VERY intersted in your routine....I am strongly considering trying this out ...I was using BS rinses once a month as a clarifying treatment but I would love to use it more often b/c I like the way my hair feels (clean but not stripped)...I was just worried that it may be too much clarifying for my hair....

so you pre-poo w/ a lot of oil..that may be the reason why it's not too drying to your hair 

What kind of oils are you pre-pooing with? 
Do you apply a lot of products to your hair during the week also? 
Are you co-washing at all duing the week or just doing the BS rinses once a week?
Are you deepconditioning afterwards? If so, w/ what?
Do you moisturize you hair w/ anything afterwards?


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 4, 2008)

hopeful said:


> Centered Girl, I'm confused by the bolded part. Exactly how are you applying the baking soda/water solution to your hair?


 
Sorry if I confused you.  What I meant here was that I'm not wetting my hair and pouring a whole boc of BS on my head!

What I am doing is putting 1 to 2 T into an 8 oz applicator bottle and filling with water.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 4, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> Hey *CenteredGirl*
> 
> I am VERY intersted in your routine....I am strongly considering trying this out ...I was using BS rinses once a month as a clarifying treatment but I would love to use it more often b/c I like the way my hair feels (clean but not stripped)...I was just worried that it may be too much clarifying for my hair....
> 
> ...


 *Whipped Baggy Cream, S-Curl, CFCG, Wave Nouveaux...*


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks CenteredGirl that was very helpful!!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 4, 2008)

I wonder if you can do a baking soda relaxer. I'm so itching to try this. I just don't know how to begin, though.  Another thing to try list...


----------



## hopeful (Mar 5, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Sorry if I confused you. What I meant here was that I'm not wetting my hair and pouring a whole boc of BS on my head!
> 
> What I am doing is putting 1 to 2 T into an 8 oz applicator bottle and filling with water.


 
Thanks Centered Girl!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going to try to use a baking soda paste like a relaxer and post my results. I want to see what this can do for me.


----------



## Napp (Mar 7, 2008)

shoot ill try it too! its not like i have anything better to do Im a bit skeptical but what the hey


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 7, 2008)

subscribing


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 12, 2008)

Any results ladies?


----------



## Crown (Mar 12, 2008)

Interessant!
Suscribing.


----------



## Napp (Mar 12, 2008)

i tried it but it wasnt what i was expecting. the good part is that my hair was very very clean and my hair didnt get as hard as it usually does after washing. it burned my skin like heck though. i will mix it with my shampoo but i wont apply it the same way i did before


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Napp, what did u put in your BS mix? I'm going to try it later and post my results. My hair may come out different. I'm 11 weeks post.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 12, 2008)

My BS mix was HH hello hydration and water mixed in.  I made it too watery, but it worked great for me. My hair was very strait afterwards instead of the curly frizz I usually have. I left it on for 10 minutes and rinsed out.For the first time in a long time, my hair was cooperative when I wrapped it. I love it! I give it 2 thumbs up!


----------



## niva (Mar 12, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> My BS mix was HH hello hydration and water mixed in.  I made it too watery, but it worked great for me. My hair was very strait afterwards instead of the curly frizz I usually have. I left it on for 10 minutes and rinsed out.For the first time in a long time, my hair was cooperative when I wrapped it. I love it! I give it 2 thumbs up!



Wow!  That sounds great.  I wonder will it make a press last longer?????????


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 12, 2008)

I dunno but it helped my curls to relax a bit. It just laid them down a bit more. I didn't need heat or rollers to get a smooth wrap and that is a first for me.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 13, 2008)

I tried something different over the weekend.  I added 1T BS to some of my prepoo (crisco, coconut, castor oil).  Applied to nappy roots.  Apply rest of pp sans BS to rest of hair.  Wrapped it up, went to bed.  Washed it out with BS (twice) and my hair feels GLORIOUS.


----------



## pattycake0701 (Mar 15, 2008)

I tried the baking soda mix this weekend.  I mixed about 2 tbsp of baking soda, 1 tbsp of rhassoul clay, about 1/3 cup of Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship conditioner and a little water to make it a pudding-like consistency.  I smoothed on my dry dirty hair and left it on for about an hour with a plastic cap.

My hair loved this!  It felt smooth, conditioned and clean.  It even stretched my hair a bit (but then I tried the coconut and lime stuff and it made it shrink back up).  This is definitely a keeper


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 16, 2008)

pattycake0701 said:


> I tried the baking soda mix this weekend. I mixed about 2 tbsp of baking soda, 1 tbsp of rhassoul clay, about 1/3 cup of Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship conditioner and a little water to make it a pudding-like consistency. I smoothed on my dry dirty hair and left it on for about an hour with a plastic cap.
> 
> My hair loved this! It felt smooth, conditioned and clean. It even stretched my hair a bit (but then I tried the coconut and lime stuff and it made it shrink back up). This is definitely a keeper


 
  So happy for you.  I used BS as a wash this weekend.  I'm def gonna keep it my regime.  I tried to coconut and lime stuff and it didn't work for me either.


----------



## niva (Mar 16, 2008)

I just tired the Baking Soda in my shampoo and also mixed some in water as a rinse.  My hair also loves it.  My hair was soooooo soft.  It looks like a nice wash and go. Ringlets all over my head.  It did stretch my hair some.  This is a keeper for me too.  BTW, I am all natural 3c,4a.

How often can I use it?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 16, 2008)

I guess I'll try this after I remove my braids in a few weeks. Subscribing...


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm glad I read this thread first because I was going to post my *accidental* results using bs and conditioner....

I mixed 2 heaping teaspoons of bs into 1/2 cup (approximately 3oz) of conditioner (I used Trader Joes citrus conditioner)....I meant to just work it in then rinse out but I had to run to the post office to pick up a package so I put on a conditioning cap and covered that with a stylish hat and ran out of the house. By time I got back I was nervous because I wasn't sure how my hair would react to my baking soda/conditioner mix being left on my hair so long (approx 30 to 45 min).....ladies let me tell ya when I rinsed my hair OMG it was NEWBORN BABY SOFT I kid you not  and it STILL felt that way even after it dried!!!  I don't know how often I can *safely* do this (aiming for twice a month) but it's definitely a STAPLE!!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 16, 2008)

the coconut n lime thing doesn't work for me but the baking soda does! My hair is too strait for my twists now so I have 2 rollerset it.erplexed  This has never happened before. I like it! No hair shed either. I think my hair feels more moisturized. I got my regimen almost complete.


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 16, 2008)

OK,
I have a question...before I try this on my daughters hair. 
My daughter is trying to prevent major shrinkage. Is the BS - condish mixture giving a looser curl or just softening the hair?
Please let me know. Trying to keep her from relaxing again.

Thanks Ladies!

RZ~


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 16, 2008)

RZILYNT said:


> OK,
> I have a question...before I try this on my daughters hair.
> My daughter is trying to prevent major shrinkage. Is the BS - condish mixture *giving a looser curl or just softening the hair*?
> Please let me know. Trying to keep her from relaxing again.
> ...


 
BOTH!!!


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 16, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> BOTH!!!


 
Awesome! We will be trying this tonight! I Oh so hope that this gives her what she is looking for!

I love this forum!

RZ~


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 16, 2008)

RZILYNT said:


> Awesome! We will be trying this tonight! I Oh so hope that this gives her what she is looking for!
> 
> I love this forum!
> 
> RZ~


 
I'm looking forward to hearing the results!


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 16, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing the results!


 
Will def report back!

RZ~


----------



## _belle (Mar 16, 2008)

*tonight is a wash night. . . i might just have to. . . ladies ya'll are REALLY getting to me. . . JUST YESTERDAY ALONE, I BOUGHT MTG AND NTM leave-in. soooooooo excited to get home and play with my new toys. *


----------



## nurseN98 (Mar 16, 2008)

ok, i tried this last night. I used 1 Tbsp baking soda, 1 Tbsp seaweed powder (i had to use it, it's been sitting here for a while), 3 TBSP coconut oil and 3-4 Tbsp aloe vera gel (the kind for drinking). I warmed it up a bit in the microwave and put it on with and applicator brush since it was more liquid like. I left it on overnight and rinsed really well this morning. 

my hair feels fabulous! The curls are a teeny bit looser but it feels really soft and was easy to detangle which is saying a lot for me. If this keeps on working this well, i won't have to go back to chemicals.


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 18, 2008)

*RZILYNT *did you try it? What were your results?


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 19, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> *RZILYNT *did you try it? What were your results?


 
Well..... It softened her hair and made her curls more like waves.
She said she felt it was more poofy than what she hoped for. But it does work. She has tight springy coils and are usually resistant to anything.

So she just put on her other products, ( the Kinky Curly line) and they curled back up.

She says that she will try this again when she gets more length then maybe her cursl will 'hang'.

I really wanted to be home when she did it, but she could not wait for me.
But this is a keeper. I may try this if I get the nerve to transition,

Thanks so much for this tip!

RZ~


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: New way to texturize? my theory.UPDATE*

When I got home this evening............
Vola,  My daughter has hanging spirals. She so loves her hurr today.

She did her normal routine in the shower and applied her products.

hmmmm ...I wonder if the baking soda/condish mixture being rinsed only still was working on breaking down the curls some since yesterday.

But what ever, she will be asked a gazzillion questions on her new look.

Now because she wants bigger hair she is in my Ovation/Megatek stash.

Thank you all !!!!

RZ~


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 19, 2008)

We have a winning combo here. I think I'm only going to do this once a month as I transition.


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: New way to texturize? my theory.UPDATE*



RZILYNT said:


> When I got home this evening............
> Vola, My daughter has hanging spirals. She so loves her hurr today.
> 
> She did her normal routine in the shower and applied her products.
> ...


 
That is sooo cool!!! I'm very happy it worked for her!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 19, 2008)

nurseN98 said:


> ok, i tried this last night. I used 1 Tbsp baking soda, 1 Tbsp seaweed powder (i had to use it, it's been sitting here for a while), 3 TBSP coconut oil and 3-4 Tbsp aloe vera gel (the kind for drinking). I warmed it up a bit in the microwave and put it on with and applicator brush since it was more liquid like. I left it on overnight and rinsed really well this morning.
> 
> my hair feels fabulous! The curls are a teeny bit looser but it feels really soft and was easy to detangle which is saying a lot for me. If this keeps on working this well, i won't have to go back to chemicals.


 
Don'tcha just love chemicalfree options!


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 19, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> We* have a winning combo here.* I think I'm only going to do this once a month as I transition.


 
That's what's up!!!


----------



## Napp (Mar 19, 2008)

how come i didnt get any results? I burned for nothing.

And i hate the title. funny how no one talks about the original topic but i guess its not really new. 

Hmm im still thinking of using chems. maybe just a few spoonfuls to a jar of conditioner


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 20, 2008)

Please tell me how you got burned. I am wondering if being relaxed has anything to do with my BS success.rolleyes:  You do what you want with your hair. It's beautiful.


----------



## blaqueprincessa (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't wait to try this when I take my weave out 
yaaaay
off to study


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 30, 2008)

I know a good baking soda treatment works for me because my hair is thick although the strands are fine and like to stick together. I mix in in my shampoo. bonjour


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2008)

I didn't try the BS yet because I was really concerned about my shedding issues so I used the garlic shampoo instead. I still want to try the BS because I want to soften my NG (I'm trying to hold out for a 6 month stretch). I'm also interested in the coconut/lime mix. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Mar 30, 2008)

I mixed about 4 to 5 tsps. of baking soda in with my condish and ayurvedic oils.  I'll see how it goes in the morning....


----------



## blaqueprincessa (Mar 31, 2008)

omg I can't wait to hear about your results


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Mar 31, 2008)

Actually...My hair is EXTREMELY soft!  Normally, my hair is soft at the beginning of the day, while it is still wet and kinda dries out later on.  But, this go round, my hair is still soft...5 hours after I rinsed.  I did notice that my curl pattern did slightly loosen.  My curls were hanging in the very back!  My hair looked bigger than usual, and my curls naturally popped. 

Very Impressed!!!


----------



## blaqueprincessa (Mar 31, 2008)

wow do you have any pictures 
i'm so happy to hear that, was it easy to detangle?
Cuz that was my biggest problem


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Mar 31, 2008)

Nope, I didn't have any pics.  I put my hair in a puff. Sorry!



blaqueprincessa said:


> wow do you have any pictures
> i'm so happy to hear that, was it easy to detangle?
> Cuz that was my biggest problem


----------



## bgsix (Apr 7, 2008)

This worked grrreat on my dd hair when I tried this weekend.  I did not have to deal with a yelling/whimpering 6yr old. Her hair detangled like a breeze. I added about 1 tablespoon of bs with some random condish, let it sit for about 15 min and washed out.

Definitely a keep in my book.


----------



## gmw (Apr 10, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I didn't try the BS yet because I was really concerned about my shedding issues so I used the garlic shampoo instead. I still want to try the BS because I want to soften my NG (I'm trying to hold out for a 6 month stretch). I'm also interested in the coconut/lime mix. Decisions, decisions...


 

Ok, I just wanted to add this regarding the shedding. I hadn't detangled my 4a extremely small coils in 2weeks. Just doing a wng. 

Last night I did this as a prepoo, and my hair barely BARELY shed. I mean I have done the none manipulation thing before, and gotten a lot of hair out. Not this time.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jun 3, 2008)

this sounds like an interesting method.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 11, 2008)

I wonder how this compares to the effect of yogurt hmmm.....

>>>>>>>>>>b u m p i n g


----------



## Kelly210 (Jun 11, 2008)

I wish I had seen this thread before I went and chopped my dang hair off.


----------



## NYAmicas (Jun 13, 2008)

Bumping, may try this tonight.


----------



## ackee walk (Jun 13, 2008)

subscribing. can't wait to try this this weekend


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 13, 2008)

argh! so I could have done it last night, mixed in with my pre poo! I'm crying to my husband about this and hes like "well you can do it tonight "...He just doesnt get it...if I did it last night, I could see it now. If I do it tonight, I have to wait for tomorrow ...I'm going to go rinse out my prepoo and then mix it with conditioner and leave it on.


----------



## Shinka (Jun 13, 2008)

I have to try this BSoda technique as I grow out my perm.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 13, 2008)

Shinka said:


> I have to try this BSoda technique as I grow out my perm.




this sounds interesting. off to search the forum for this thread.


----------



## MonaRae (Jun 13, 2008)

I may give this a try tonight.  I will mix 2 tbls of BS with NTM and report back later.  I  LHCF  I really want to go natural b/c I hate chemicals but my hair is scary w/o the chemicals.  I really hope this help me!


----------



## MonaRae (Jun 14, 2008)

This is a keeper.  My hair feels so strong and it holds the water so much better.  Usually when I rollerset after a wash my hair dryes out before I finish.  Not so this time.  It held the water and felt super strong.  I might of left it in too long tho (30 minutes).  I still got brakage and I'm thinking its b/c of that so next time I will go for 20 minutes.


----------



## trinigul (Jun 15, 2008)

gmw said:


> Ok, I just wanted to add this regarding the shedding. I hadn't detangled my 4a extremely small coils in 2weeks. Just doing a wng.
> 
> Last night I did this as a prepoo, and my hair barely BARELY shed. I mean I have done the none manipulation thing before, and gotten a lot of hair out. Not this time.


 

We're twins.  Same situation.  And I barely had to do any detangling.  The shower hit that hair and it was a wrap for the tangles.   I'm sitting here in disbelief.

Re:  the shedding - then again, I did try Shimmie's garlic treatment a few days ago, but my hair is so soft with cute curls that I just love this!

Anyway, I just wanted to post a thank you for whoever gave this suggestion.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 15, 2008)

_I'm going to try this on my hair for an hour._

_My mix_

_1/3 c conditioner to 3 "eating" teaspoons of BS_

_Each 1/3 applied to a corresponding 3rd on my head (it's thick and definitely needs that much...)_

_59 minutes left..._


----------



## PhiLee (Jun 17, 2008)

How did it go?


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 18, 2008)

My hair started smelling like a perm... but nothing seemed to be any different for me.If anything I still had tangles.


----------



## Afrolicious (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm new to the board and looking for ways to relax my curls naturally.

My hair is color-treated. Will using a baking powder mix cause any issues with the color? 

Should I use it for a shorter amount of time? 

Also, for those who do the BP mix regularly, do you always put the mixture over all your hair, or just on the new growth?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 25, 2008)

So I tried this today.  First I put baking soda and water on my scalp to help remove buildup from twists that I had.  Rinsed the baking soda out and detangled with conditioner.  I noticed that my hair was very easy to detangle.  The only explanation I have is the baking soda because my hair is never that easy to detangle.  ESPECIALLY after I have twists or braids for a while.  Anywho, I was very happy about that.   Then I mixed conditioner and baking soda together in a container.  Idk how much baking soda I used, I didnt measure, just put it in the bowl.  I didnt use a lot, maybe it was about a teaspoon for each section of hair.  I let this sit for about 30-45 minutes.  Then I rinsed.  Boy, my hair was soft!!!  The front and back of my hair (the kitchen) was very smooth.  I was surprised.  My hair was also very stretched out, never seen it stretch that much before.  It loosened my curls nicely.  It works!!  I soo like the baking soda mix, im going to be doing it more often.


----------



## naturalpride (Jul 7, 2008)

I am going to try BS and conditioner for 1 hour and I will keep you all posted on the results.


----------



## naturalpride (Jul 8, 2008)

I tried it last night. I mixed 3 tablespoons of baking soda, 3 tablespoons of Suave Coconut Conditioner, and 1 oz. water; I left the mixture in for 20 minutes and then I put Shea Butter Cholestoral in overnight and rinsed this morning. My hair was much easier to comb through, and my shedding and breakage was reduced. I also noticed that my curl patter is more defined. This will definately become my new staple.


----------



## d-rock (Jul 8, 2008)

Dang and here I was using baking soda to exfoliate my face. I'm gonna try this on Saturday probably mix it with either yogurt or coconut milk and my HE LTR.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 2, 2008)

wow
I just put this in my hair BEFORE I saw this thread.

I mixed
 apx 1/2 cup suave
1/2 cup BS
2 TBS olive oil

I left in on under a shower cap for 2 hrs
rinsed 
now I have a deep conditioner with 
Aubrey's HSR, olive oil and a bit of honey.

will wash deep out soon

anyone else still using this?
how long do the results last?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 3, 2008)

Does this work on hair that is fine stranded?


----------



## Casarela (Dec 3, 2008)

my only worry would be to get underprocessed hair which is a *****. maybe applying some type of oils on the ends before applying relaxer to avoid the diluted relaxer penetrate the hair too deep which would result in straight ends...could be an option as well. Girl you got me scratching my head trying to figure this out and thats the only way I know that can help u avoid getting straight ends.


----------



## lashannasmall (Dec 3, 2008)

Do any of you ladies have 4b hair that doesn't have a defined curl pattern? What was your results? If the "curl loosened" would that mean it would be bushier for lack of a better word? I don't have a defined curl pattern and I don't get tangles so I was wondering whats in it for me.


----------



## SexyCap (Dec 30, 2008)

I tried it... great results. My hair felt softer than it has in a while with all the different product testing and slacking on my regimen...

D


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 30, 2008)

lwilliams1922 said:


> wow
> I just put this in my hair BEFORE I saw this thread.
> 
> I mixed
> ...



I dont think it changed my hair.
Now I'm just trying twist outs with only 2 braids to help with shrinkage.

-not that I wont try something else that gets posted.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: NATURAL CURL LOOSENER? A FEW PAGES IN....*



Napp said:


> I deleted my original post now this thread is about a baking soda hair softener brought up by centeredgirl in a few pages


 
I'm still curious about your original post. How did that work out?


----------



## PatTodd (Dec 30, 2008)

When I was relaxed and used shampoo, I used to mix baking soda into my first wash all the time to remove styling product residue and it worked great.  Now that I am sort of back on shampoo (CON), I may try it again.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 31, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> 45 minutes under the dryer with Coconut Milk
> 
> Lime & Avocado work for me... No need for chemicals...
> 
> ...


I want to try this method!


----------



## luxe.li. (Jan 18, 2009)

Im about to try this and post my results!


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Mar 19, 2009)

I wanted to try this recipe, but didn't know what ratio of conditioner to baking soda to use. Soo, while searching, I noticed a lot of mixed results...interesting. So here's my theory.

Why it may work: Baking soda is alkaline and lifts the cuticles of the hair. Maybe the reason why it softens so well is because it allows the conditioner to penetrate the hair shaft more thoroughly. If this is the case, then your results would be determined by the type of conditioner you use. How moisturizing it is, and and maybe even the effects of the individual ingredients on the hair. 

Why it may not work:
Okay, so baking soda is alkaline and lifts the hair cuticle right? So if you use something like a shampoo with sulfates (which are designed to penetrate the hair shaft and suck up oil anyway) you may be amplifying the drying effect. Also, if your conditioner has ingredients that are used to wick away moisture (not sure what they may be) bs maybe amplifying those effects also. 
Also, baking soda is an excellent exfoliant due to it's fine grit, and just making a past out of it and leaving it on your face is enough to remove dead skin cells. And we all know whate happens if you scrub with it too hard....raw, red, burned skin(ouch!). So maaaybe, those ladies experiencing the burning scalp, may have sensitive scalp and/or are experiencing over exfoliation of the scalp. 

JMHO

Anywho, I'm going to try this out today b/c I'm looking to make my hair routine a bit simpler. And follow up with an ACV rinse to reseal my hair cuticles. My idea is that it will act kind of like a natural neutralizer to the effects of the baking soda, hopefully it won't negate the results.


----------



## mzcaramelicious07 (Mar 26, 2009)

For those of you who use this Baking Soda method instead of relaxing or texturizing, how often do you do this conditioning rinse?  Can doing it too often be harmful for the hair?


----------



## Hairsofab (Mar 26, 2009)

I did this method a while back and did not notice one iota of difference.


----------



## warenas1978 (Apr 1, 2009)

It's been a while since I've done this but I'm going to do this again this week. This will make my 3rd time doing it in the last 6 months. I noticed a difference. I'm natural and I thought it made my hair easier to comb and I had a more defined curl pattern.


----------



## Mecca_Goddess (May 20, 2010)

subscribing....


----------

